# List the Gimmick Supplements to avoid!!



## leykis1o1 (Jul 27, 2004)

what are some supplements which are a Gimmick or dont work well?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

leykis1o1 said:
			
		

> what are some supplements which are a Gimmick or dont work well?



myostatin blockers


----------



## kvyd (Jul 27, 2004)

Animal m stak or animal stak


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Seeing as how 99.9% of advertised supplements are gimmicks, wouldnt it be easier to ask what _isn't_ a gimmick?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

pinnacle nox2


----------



## kvyd (Jul 27, 2004)

yeah


Id say stick with the basics.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Seeing as how 99.9% of advertised supplements are gimmicks, wouldnt it be easier to ask what _isn't_ a gimmick?



99.9%?

don't think I agree with that, maybe 50%.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

The majority are not effective, but this doesn't mean they are gimmicks. Of course, most manufactures know to some degree how effective their products are. But none will be completely honest, because why would you buy something that works "moderately well with most people" when you could buy something "garaunted to add 300% more muscle mass!"? That is the nature of the industry. Big promises, sell quick, and by the time people figure out that it isn't worth the money, they move on to something else. How many people wasted $$ on Myo? What a joke! HMB? Maybe if it was real cheap. There is always the next big thing. Look how many have stood the test of time. Very few.


----------



## Danman (Jul 27, 2004)

Anything branded GNC.


----------



## redspy (Jul 27, 2004)

Nitric Oxide
HMB
CLA
Colostrum


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

Danman said:
			
		

> Anything branded GNC.


 I disagree. I use GNC Pro Performance "Creatine Burst". It works awesome! Has:
75 g maltodextrin
10 g creatine mono
taurine, chromium, and much more.
0 fat, 0 protein
Taste good, mixes well, digested and absorbed fast.
One could make their own mix for a bit cheaper, but it is no gimmick. I love it!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 99.9%?
> 
> don't think I agree with that, maybe 50%.


 Seeing as how 90% of the supplement market consists of 20958275235 variations on creatine, i say my estimate is closer.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

oh, I forgot about HMB.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Seeing as how 90% of the supplement market consists of 20958275235 variations on creatine, i say my estimate is closer.


 88.7% of statistics are based on a random guess.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 28, 2004)

42.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

100% of my random guesses are correct.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 28, 2004)

get yourself over to vegas dude!


----------



## andyo (Jul 29, 2004)

Weight gain powders
All in one products
RTD Drinks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2004)

andyo said:
			
		

> Weight gain powders



not sure why you listed this? if someone is looking for extra calories they work, i.e. an ectomorph


----------



## madden player (Jul 29, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> ...Id say stick with the basics.


These are the basic supplements that I currently use:  Whey protein/creatine/glutimine/multi vitimin/anti oxidents/efa's/ephedrine based fat loss stack...I am sure there are other supplements that other lifters can add to the list of basics but I think everything else is just extra or ineffective.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I disagree. I use GNC Pro Performance "Creatine Burst". It works awesome! Has:
> 75 g maltodextrin
> 10 g creatine mono
> taurine, chromium, and much more.
> ...


 Make your own. It's a helluva lot cheaper. Or I can make it and send it you for the same amount you get charged at GNCrap.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2004)

I have always adhered to the following:
 Tuna (everyday), omegas, creatine, green tea, whey, multivitamin and cottage cheese.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

most all of it is BS....with the exception of CELL TECH , I heare that stuff is like deca!


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> most all of it is BS....with the exception of CELL TECH , I heare that stuff is like deca!


WHy not just use EAS creatine and eat 15 donuts?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> most all of it is BS....with the exception of CELL TECH , I heare that stuff is like deca!


 celltech?! Are you serious? Stop falling for the "special 4 page advertising reports"! Make your own. It's so much cheaper.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 8, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Make your own. It's a helluva lot cheaper. Or I can make it and send it you for the same amount you get charged at GNCrap.


You could put it together for a little cheaper, but not much. You would have to buy the malto, creatine, ribo, chromium, potassium, taurine, l-serine, all the vits and mins, and guanidinoacetate (if you don't know what that is, here is some info: http://www.ast-ss.com/articles/article.asp?AID=124. Of course, than you have to make it taste good. There are some products where convenience counts enough to pay a little extra. I am very satisfied with Creatine Burst from Pro Performance. But, yes I agree that GNC is a rip off. I know a manager at my local one and he cuts me deals at times. Otherwise, I would just do all (as opposed to most) of my supp shopping online.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> most all of it is BS....with the exception of CELL TECH , I heare that stuff is like deca!


----------



## Northy (Aug 9, 2004)

andyo said:
			
		

> Weight gain powders
> All in one products
> RTD Drinks



These do work, except for maybe "All in one products" depending on which your talking about.  The factor is price.  RTD's can be substituted simply by throwing whey and water into a shaker    & Weight gainners can be made quite economically.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2004)

For the amount of money it takes to make a batch of Homemade Celltech, you get more for your money and some of the products celltech uses are basically filler becuase they flat out do not work.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/customiser/build-your-own-formulas.cfm- lets you build your own custom supplement formula which you can include specific quantities of EFAs, Creatine, Glutamine, Guarana, HMB, BCAA, Dextrose and Whey etc.


----------

